

Runabove announces cheaper instances and simpliest billing - vcasse_at_ovh
https://www.runabove.com/specs/cloud-pricing-billing

======
lutusp
> Runabove announces cheaper instances and simpliest [sic] billing

It gets simplier and simplier.

